# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Приучаемся к горшку

## ПрЫнцесска

Девочки, мы по своей глупости раньше не высаживались, приучаться к горшку начали совсем недавно и вот какая ситуация сложилась, оказывается у нас попис - это очень сложный процесс. Сначала мы писаем совсем немножко, потом через пару минут как следует, а затем в течение получаса по капелькам дописываем. Основное можно уловить в горшок, а вот что делать с остальным? Не сидеть же на горшке час. И вообще, почему у нас все так странно, может это недержание? Хотя пока мы спим днем, трусики сухие, то есть во время сна она сдерживается. И еще мне интересно, как организовать ночное высаживание, расскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## котенок

у нас похожая ситуация была до того как стали на горшок ходить. Могла писать часто и по немногу. Вроде поменяешь ей трусики, смотрю опять мокрые или новая лужется появляется. Когда дела с горшком стали продвигаться, стала писать более "качествено",т.е. стало меньше таких мокрых трусиков. Долго такая была проблема после ночного сна, вроде пописает хорошо, через минут десять опять писается, потом еще раз. Но с горшком у нас как-то само сабой получилось, сама сооброзила для чего он. И для меня проблема сейчас - она непросится, совсем непросится, сама бегает когда хочет.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Инна, а ты читала книгу Ингрид Бауэр "Жизнь без подгузников"?
Я считаю, что в любом возрасте можно начать как педприкармливаться, так и высаживаться. Ты думаешь, что уже поздно. А Полина, мне видится, явно намекает тебе, что, мам, я тут подписнула чуть-чуть, хочу! т.е., ты подержи меня, помоги, я пописаю полностью. А т.к. ей приходится делать все самой, то ей, видимо, не комфортно, что она такую лужу налила или так подгузник потяжелел, то она чуть-чуть сдержалась и потом допописывает в течение часа сколько у нее там осталось. 
Дамир, если ему вовремя не предложить пописать, тоже писнет чуть, так сказать, предупредительно, потом  держит-терпит, я предлагаю ему, и он сразу много выдает. А если и после предупредительного не предложить, то он пописает сколько-то и потом в течение какого-то времени будет еще выдавать. Прям один в один как Полина.
Голосую за то, чтобы вы попробовали сначала повысаживаться, а потом к горшку. Важно же найти взаимопонимание в этом вопросе, чтобы мама взяла на себя сначала контроль этого процесса, а потом делегировала это полномочие ребенку, доверила ему это дело.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ты имеешь ввиду высаживаться над тазиком? Она у меня в такой позе сидеть вообще отказывается. Я ее на горшок сажаю, она туда писает, но сама пока не просится

----------

